# More tax questions



## heropuppy (Oct 25, 2009)

My husband and I became PRs of Canada in Feb 2011. He works in Toronto and I still work in the US. I go back and forth every other weekend to Canada. 
Does anyone know of a Toronto tax Acct familiar with US expats and such?
Also since I'm not earning any money in Canada yet, should we file as married for canadian taxes? I file as single for US.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Um, if you're married you should not be filing as single in the US. Your filing status is determined by your family status (i.e. marital status) as of the last day of the tax year, so if you were married on 31 December 2010, your 2010 return should have been filed as either married filing jointly or married filing separately. (Assuming, of course, that both of you are US citizens.)

Your husband is probably eligible for the earned income exclusion, or will be once he has lived in Toronto for a full year, but you may not be, since you're not physically present in Canada enough to qualify. That still doesn't preclude you from filing a joint return for US purposes.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## heropuppy (Oct 25, 2009)

my husband has no status in the us. hence the single filing.

any thoughts to a toronto tax acct?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

heropuppy said:


> my husband has no status in the us. hence the single filing.
> 
> any thoughts to a toronto tax acct?


If he is a US citizen, he has a status in the US. He's a taxpayer and is expected to keep filing those returns! (Not that he'll have to pay.) If he's a Canadian citizen without US citizenship and with no green card, then you should be filing as "married, filing separately", NOT as single.

You said that both you and your husband had gotten PR status in Canada - so I just assumed both you and he are US citizens. But US citizens resident outside the US are expected to continue filing US tax returns, declaring their worldwide income. There are tax treaties to avoid the same income being double taxed, but US citizens nearly always have to file a US return no matter where they live and work.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## heropuppy (Oct 25, 2009)

my us tax acct has me filing single. husband not in us, not from us. but thanks for your comments.

back to my main question,
is there anyone out there who can recommend a Canadian tax acct in Toronto familiar with us expats and immigrants?


----------



## Chris72 (Sep 5, 2011)

heropuppy said:


> my us tax acct has me filing single. husband not in us, not from us. but thanks for your comments.
> 
> back to my main question,
> is there anyone out there who can recommend a Canadian tax acct in Toronto familiar with us expats and immigrants?




Try going to MARK A. FEIGENBAUM | U S Attorney at Law -Certified Public Accountant - Chartered Accountant
US Attorney at Law, CPA and CA. He's got and office in Thornhill and Washington


----------



## heropuppy (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks.


----------

